# Decision made and put in to action



## Stitch147 (Dec 23, 2016)

Ive rejoined my old Weight Watchers group and starting back there again on the 3rd January. Ive already purchased a 3 month pass so I have no excuses not to go. 
I lost just over 100lbs before (unfortunately some of that went back on after being put on gliclizide), so I know that I can do it again. If i can get back to where I was before and get a bit more off I'll be happy.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2016)

Good luck Stitch!


----------



## Ljc (Dec 23, 2016)

Good luck. It goes on so easy doesn't it.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 23, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Good luck. It goes on so easy doesn't it.



It sure does. Im pleased that I never put it all back on again, but I notice where it has crept  back on.


----------



## AJLang (Dec 23, 2016)

Yay Stitch well done you. Although I'm not with Weight Watchers we can start our weight loss together from January 3rd


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 23, 2016)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 23, 2016)

Good luck hope it works for you.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 23, 2016)

I look forward to reading of your weight loss 'journey' agh I hates that word.  

Good luck, though I don't think you'll need it.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Dec 24, 2016)

Well done mate. It can be a bit daunting to start - but soon as the scales start moving down you are gonna be so pleased with yourself. Getting dialled into the new regime takes a few days - then you just take the long drive down.


----------



## weecee (Dec 27, 2016)

Good for you Stitch for making a positive move. Sometimes a quick boost of support can give us motivation for a new mindset to take forward. New Year is a great time for that. Good luck. Happy New Year


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 27, 2016)

Here are my original before and after pics. I went from a size 26/28 to a size 16. I'm now a size 18/20, I want to get back into the 16 again.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 27, 2016)

Stick to it Stitch, I have no doubt you can do it.


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 27, 2016)

Good luck Stitch. You look fab in the after pic and know you can get back there. Not such a big task this time at least. Keep us posted as you progress.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 27, 2016)

Good luck.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 27, 2016)

You can do it Stitch but you'll never lose that lovely sunny smile girl!


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 27, 2016)

You've done it once so you know you can do it again.


----------



## Katieb (Dec 27, 2016)

Wow amazing photos! You can and will do this!! Merry Christmas! Katie.xx


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 27, 2016)

Best of luck, keep us posted


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm a happy bunny!!! Not even got back to my weight loss group yet, but I weigh myself every week anyway. Well hopped on the scales this morning to see what damage christmas done and a 2lbs loss greeted me! 
Hopefully its a sign of things to come.


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 29, 2016)

Excellent start before you start!


----------



## stephknits (Dec 29, 2016)

Best of luck with it, I don't imagine many of us can loose weight over Christmas, so this should be a piece of cake


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 29, 2016)

I do it most years. I work most days just having christmas day and boxing day off work. So i'm not really at home to sit and pick at all the goodies that are there. By the time im home from work and had dinner I dont really want to pick at stuff as we have dinner at about 7-7.30. If I do pick I tend to grab a jar of pickled onions!


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 29, 2016)

Great start, Stitch


----------



## Katieb (Dec 29, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> I'm a happy bunny!!! Not even got back to my weight loss group yet, but I weigh myself every week anyway. Well hopped on the scales this morning to see what damage christmas done and a 2lbs loss greeted me!
> Hopefully its a sign of things to come.


Yay! Nice work!


----------

